# cory catfish



## lovemypets73

I have a proven pair of angelfish in a 30 high. They are alone in the tank except for 2 cory catfish. :fish10:
My question is : Will the cory cats eat the angelfish eggs or the fry? Hate to remove them as they do such a good job of keeping the gravel clean of uneaten foods etc. 
tnks for such a great website as it covered all aspects of fish keeping and the fishes.


----------



## BBradbury

lovemypets73 said:


> I have a proven pair of angelfish in a 30 high. They are alone in the tank except for 2 cory catfish. :fish10:
> My question is : Will the cory cats eat the angelfish eggs or the fry? Hate to remove them as they do such a good job of keeping the gravel clean of uneaten foods etc.
> tnks for such a great website as it covered all aspects of fish keeping and the fishes.


Hello love...

I keep large numbers of Corydoras in my "Livebearer" tanks and haven't noticed even the larger cats going after the fry. Corys are meat eaters though and would eat eggs deposited on the bottom of the tank.

If you're interested in keeping the eggs, then I'd retrieve them asap with a credit card or similar tool and put the eggs in a separate tank. Just make sure the chemistry in the two tanks is similar or I don't believe the eggs will develop.

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## rlrhino

I believe they will eat whatever they can find so it would probably be best if you just removed the eggs or your corys. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## susankat

They shouldn't bother them, but might get beat up pretty bad by the angels protecting the eggs and fry.


----------

